# Cheap Chandelier How-To



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I made a fairly cheap chandelier prop a few years ago and made an instructables post for it. I have used this every year since I made it and it has survived a divorce and a few moves and still looks great.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Halloween-Chandelier-How-To/

I am thinking about updating it with flicker LEDs connected to a power supply instead of battery tea lights, but that may not make the cut this year.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

That looks awesome. Great idea.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that looks great!

i have a chandelier prop to finish myself..thanks for some inspiration.
i might use the small skulls idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the how-to, sanity That's one good-looking chandelier.


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome! I am adding this to my "to do" list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

It was a fun and fairly easy project. It's time to spruce it up a bit. After a divorce and several moves, most of the skulls have been knocked off.


----------

